

A leading German newspaper (FAZ) prints five pages of assembly #0zapftis - eik3_de
http://yfrog.com/z/h3x13cjj

======
rauar
This is a part of the code of the federal trojan discovered by CCC.

Note: The print contains obviously german code comments and the code stems
from a function called "_0zapftis_file_execute". 0zapftis="O zapft
is"=bavarian saying on the Oktoberfest when they open the first barrel of
beer.

Not printed here (at least I didn't see it) is the AES private key and the
names of C3P0, R2D2 and POE.

------
mourique
This is great. I literally ran to my parents bin and picked it up the moment i
saw it here on HN. Not that the regular FAZ reader would understand anything,
but i think this is will make a lot of people think about the importance of
code. It's hidden and controls most parts of everybodies lifes.

I am really glad seeing germany being active like this concerning tech topics.

------
skada
Nice. I never thought code would look so good in print. There should be print
paper with great code of the week in it!

------
spiffistan
Is this the trojan CCC discovered?

~~~
FrojoS
Yes.

------
sp332
Cool. What's it for?

